# Hi there!



## NedK (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey! Figured I'd sign up and do a quick intro. I hope this place thrives, cause there's definitely some cool stuff going on here. 
I'm pretty much of a noob to the sampling/VI world. I started doing midi back in the 64k/128k - Hybrid Arts/Atari, then later Mac Plus/Performer days, but just used midi like a tape recorder. Never did any finesse stuff (expression or any kind of event editing/enhancement) I quit doing music for a bunch of years, and just recently got bit by the bug.... now I'm very interested again. I'm (very slowly) putting together a working environment. I have the kiddie version of Cubase (SE), Kontact, SISS, Art Vista Malmsjo, and a truckload of free VSTi Synths. Eventually I'll get the rest of an orchestra together and start banging my head against the wall. :wink: 
Anyway, just for kicks, I'll post this clip I put together a couple of years ago. It's from a half hour Super 8 movie I made back in '84. I wanted to score a film and knew the only way that was going to happen was if I made one myself. The score was done with a Korg Poly-Six on a 4-Track cassette recorder and mixed directly to the cheezy video cassette dub of the film, but the music for this clip was done in '89 (I think) on a TX802, TX16W,Kawai K3, Korg T3 - midi to DAT. The last bit of music on the clip is from "the original soundtrack". I stumbled across this on my hard drive the other day, and it made me laugh, so what the heck:


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi Ned,

Welcome to V.I! Sounds a bit like you need to update your sample libraries! Anyway, welcome to VI - see you around the forums.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello NedK ! Glad you bumped into


----------

